# Natures Garden vs Candle science vs New directions????



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Getting ready to order honeysuckle from NG and also placing an order with new directions and candle science. Any fragrances that you would recommend I get from NG or New Directions rather than Candle science.


----------

